# Flirting/Sexual Interest



## 354122 (10 mo ago)

Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Forget her and find someone else.

It’s for the best.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Other than that she sounds lovely.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Sex workers with sugar daddies are always looking for someone richer. So don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow OP, you really shoot for the stars when it comes to selecting a mate! "What should I do"? Lol. Are you serious?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Dude, really???
Every word you bolded gives you the answer and you know it.
Why are you here?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Go for it dude!!

Just like the iconic movie "Pretty Woman"...... only different.....😵‍💫


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Come on folks! Where's your sense of adventure???


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Come on folks! Where's your sense of adventure???


I left it on the pre-nup.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Cummon mate! Don't be a one post wonder!..

What are your thoughts?

What could possibly go wrong?

Why not give love a chance?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Cummon mate! Don't be a one post wonder!..
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


We know they are in ”school”, she’s 27. Maybe scammer school?
She lives with her pimp probably in the ”community house” with the others.

Beside sex working she has a second job as a scammer so there‘s a 2nd profit network around her. Probably the pimp is her boss there too or else it’s the same gig. Scamming her johns.

He’s smitten because she wants to have sex (Sure she does) and so does he. Probably his first and he’s in ‘love’.
Hasn’t said how much that will cost him.
The flag seems to be from the Philippines.

The only way I see it working is if OP immediately marries her, turns over all assets and banking info, and they ride off together down the tunnel of love.
I‘m optimistic.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yoooo !!! Hit that shyt raw dog and don’t let the haters get you down !!!! Y’all be snowballing and jizm swapping in no time flat !!!! 🤤


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Doh. 🤦


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes, she's exciting, dangerous and a fantasy you should keep as that. A fantasy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Yes, she's exciting, dangerous and a fantasy you should keep as that. A fantasy.


More like a disaster!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like a real catch.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


You must be joking, lol. What would YOU advise a person posting what you did?? You should turn and RUN as fast as your legs will carry you.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Hit n quit. You may want to double bag it tho.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

she is a sex worker as in:
1) a prostitute, then pay her some money and get laid
2) an only fans worker, then pay her some money and cam with her

Pretty much anything else, stay away so that the BF does not come looking for you in a dark parking garage.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Make sure you wear a condom...


----------



## kylekuz (10 mo ago)

DON'T DO IT. Run. Stay away. This girl nothing more than trouble. There is nothing good about her and nothing there for you. If you decide to pursue, you're life will be destroyed. She will ruin your life I promise you. Stay away.


----------



## 354122 (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> More like a disaster!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you do NOT want to give her a 3rd child! especially since she is doing so well with the first two


----------



## 354122 (10 mo ago)




----------



## kylekuz (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> More like a disaster!


You hit the nail right on the head. Resist. That girl is going to ruin his life.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

joshuajames said:


>


Looks like you’re figuring out how to post. Good!
So seriously, fill in the blanks here. Why aren’t you running away from this?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I suspect the OP's genitals wrote this post.


----------



## kylekuz (10 mo ago)

Talker67 said:


> you do NOT want to give her a 3rd child! especially since she is doing so well with the first two


Agree.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> you do NOT want to give her a 3rd child! especially since she is doing so well with the first two


I fear for those poor children. What chance do they have with a mother like that?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Don’t be scared….. get up in there !!!!!!

You can do it !!!!!!!

Do it for ‘Merica !!!!


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Wife her up asap!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Don’t believe the scare tactics…. AIDS wipes off with a little bleach!!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK, she is great at sex. 
She has lots of patience and lots of practice.

The problem is, you will never have any privacy with her.

Why?

She brings all those snap-dragon, microscopic onlookers with her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


you serious Clark?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd run if I were you!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


We're being punk'd right?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Come on man !!!!!

You can do it joshuaFLAMES !!!!

A lil’ bit of burning penis don’t mean anything!!!

Help a girl out !!!

Climb that mountain boy !!!!!

Make daddy proud. !!!!!!

Eat dat thang !!!!!!

I believe in you !!!

( Que up Eye of the Tiger background music)


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Come on man !!!!!
> 
> You can do it joshuaFLAMES !!!!
> 
> ...


was thinking more....


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

This is one of those guys who thinks the stripper is really into him.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is one of those guys who thinks the stripper is really into him.


Yep exactly.

Many moons ago I was overseas and saw soldier after soldier fall for the girl from the red light district.
USA has streets of gold doncha know. (back then anyway, probably not now).

I don't know a single one that lasted.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Total “White Knight” syndrome deep down he wants to rescue her from her life and subconsciously expects her to be externally grateful. Kinda like a girl thinking she can fix a bad boy.

TBH OP lacks confidence in himself and subconsciously thinks this is the only way to get a girl. You WILL be the “safe nice guy” who will have to deal her all her trauma and past choices. Once she doesn’t have to use sex as a tool she will cut him off and he will be angry because he “rescued you.” Two kids at home and no dad? OP is the perfect resource she just has to sprinkle some sexual attention too in the short term until she gets her life together and/or cheats because he’s a beta and she’s attracted to alphas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

joshuajames said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Run like your head was on fire.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is one of those guys who thinks the stripper is really into him.


Which is what they're paid and trained to make them think. Hence, the sad story why this otherwise pure as snow woman had to choose sex work.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

What should you do?

triple wrap. Maybe quadruple.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Help that gal keep her reputation!!!!


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

354122 said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Run run, . Read the tactical guide to women.
Do not Date or marry anyone with kids, never.
If you do you will be riding beatch. Cavemen never put up with others kids. They got rid them. A man takes care of his own offspring only. A woman with kids and you are having sex, you are never going to get the best she can give swxually. Beware of anchor baby.
You will pay forever


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

354122 said:


> Hi Need Advice : She (27F) has a boyfriend (her *Sugar Daddy*) but likes me and has sexual interest. She has *2 kids* and a *sex worker.* She has *substance abuse issues* and a *scammer*. She's also an *alcoholic* and likes to *party in the club*. The current boyfriend is not the father of the 2 kids. She's living in with her current boyfriend and not with her kids. She’s also my classmate. I am attracted to this girl. What should I do?


Seems like a way to secure a woman and get credits you wouldn't otherwise. You would enable her and give her a path to change if possible. If you are a regular guy with no other mission like making a arc, do it for the benefits.


----------

